# usb port prob



## vogtan (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a G4 400mhz and 10.3.9

I recently used a usb CF card reader and mistakenly yanked the cable out before 'ejecting' it.  

Now my two trusty canon digital cameras (which I reliably connect directly to the usb ports - no card reader needed) are not recognized.  I'm new to trouble shooting osX so any advice would be helpful thanks--


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, this isn't just a Mac OS X thing either.  In any OS, whether it's Windows, Linux, or Mac OS X, you really need to "unmount' the USB drive.  Windows does tell you to "safely remove" the drive when you see that little icon on the bottom left in the system tray.  This is to prevent data corruption and possibly any other problems that might arise.

Have you tried restarting your Mac resetting the PRAM?  When you hear the Macintosh startup chime after restarting, hold down Command-Option-P-R and hold it down for about 4-6 chimes and then let go.  See if this resolves anything.


----------



## vogtan (Apr 17, 2007)

I tried your suggestion.. 4 start up bells later---

Still get the message "no camera found" when I attempt to connect my Canon G5 to my Mac G4 400.

Iphoto can't see the camera either=

any other suggestions?  I remember trashing preferences in OS9.. what's the equivalent in OSX?


----------



## tonymcc99 (Jan 10, 2008)

I too am having usb connection problems.  I have a new mp3 player and have used it many times with no problem.  Now when I plug in the usb cable I don't get the icon as before.  It' not recognizing the device any longer.  I've tried my flash drives too and no icon any more.  Any suggestions as to why I don't get the icon recognition any longer.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2008)

Instead of a PRAM reset, if you're working on an older PowerPC machine, try resetting the open firmware by doing this:

1) restart while holding command-option-o-f
2) at the UNIX-style prompt, type "reset-nvram" and press enter
3) at the next UNIX-style prompt, type "reset-all" and press enter

That should reset the NVRAM and reboot the computer.  Try the USB ports again and see if they work now.


----------

